# help with iolo unistall



## Hola (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello, two or three months ago, I tried to install iolo antivirus and firewall, but it did not work, the computer told me it did not recognize it. I unistalled it, and installed it again, thinking I had done something wrong, the box or the product said it was vista compatible. Anyways I gave up and uninstalled it all together, using the panel control, remove programs. I moved on to another antivirus AVG 8.0.100

I thought the iolo was totally gone, but when I installed this new antivirus it told me there was another antivirus in the computer, I did not understand why the system was telling me that, and I just completed the installation.

Then when looking around I found a folder from Iolo... in C/program files ... I was surprised, so I tried to remove it, and to my surprise I cannot... it tells me I need permissions... I am the administrator of my computer, what other permissions do I need? I opened the folder and started deleting each file individually... I could delete almost all of them except for these 
c/program files/iolo/common/lib/fbembed.dll (1489 kb)
iolo manager (288 kb)
iolo service manager (614 kb)

I am using a HP pavillion Dv2500
32 bits operating system
windows vista home premium
inter R Core TM Duo CPU [email protected] ghz

the iolo version I installed is 1.5.2

Iolo customer service is unexistant, they are not responding to my inquires

can you help me?

thanks


----------



## stephencc (Feb 8, 2008)

Do this:

When your computer starts up tap F8, it will take you to a menu where you can choose to boot into SAFE MODE.

Start your computer in safe mode, browser to your program folder and delete the Iolo folder and empty your recycle bin.

If you know much about registry, you can go into Regedit and remove the registry entries if you're still having problems. Starting your computer in safe mode should allow you to delete the Iolo folder. Just for future advice, I used Iolo system mechanic for a short time period and I do not like it at all, they try to prevent you from removing it from your machine and it can take quite a few steps to completely get rid of it.


----------



## Txnnok (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been running iolo system mechanic pro now for a couple of years, but when I upgraded to vista home premium the fun began. For what ever reason Iolo would not install correctly on my e521. When I completed the install and restarted, it would not let me into internet properties or run any applications. I would get a rundll32 error and it would shut it down. This is a problem and iolo's service tech is the worst. It seems like they pay a bunch of over sea people to read from the faq sheet.
Any way the only work around I found was to install SM7pro (sm7 should be the same) from a clean install of windows. This was fine as long as there isn't a product upgrade. Regular updates to the antivirus and such were fine, but a product upgrade would mean the repeating the clean install again. I had talked to the Technet people and they said when you reinstall windows. Track down which windows upgrade it was that caused it and just uninstall it for each iolo upgrade.
Fortunately, I didn't evr have to go through this process, I was on 7.5.10 and the latest was 7.5.11, but even better than that IOLO has come out with version 8 and they have addressed the vista problem.

I run Vista Ultimate on this computer now, but my laptop runs home premium and I have successfully put Iolo Sytem Mechanic 8 Professional on both without a hitch. So, Iolo fans that run vista, Iolo is safe now, finally.


----------



## Hola (Jun 29, 2008)

thank you very much for your advice, I will try to do that... sorry fo the delay in replying back... I was out of town


----------

